# A Recording of me playing the Beethoven Sonata



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

This is one of my most mature recordings at this age. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well done, may I ask how old you are?


----------



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you  I was 10 years old


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

iso said:


> Thank you  I was 10 years old


That's about the time my teacher said, you can play but do not expect to be the next Van Cliburn.


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm very impressed. The video reflects your hard work and love of music.

There are so many talented people posting on TC.....


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

iso said:


> This is one of my most mature recordings at this age. I hope you enjoy!


Great! I love it.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Bravo! Beautiful interpretation


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

iso said:


> Thank you  I was 10 years old


Can we expect more playing videos from you?


----------



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

Sure! Here's one from when I was 8 years old.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow thats really impressive iso!

How long have you been playing?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

That's really very impressive, Iso. 

*sigh* I'd have been happy to have a fraction of your talent.


----------



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

gHeadphone said:


> Wow thats really impressive iso!
> 
> How long have you been playing?


I've played for about 10 years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> That's really very impressive, Iso.
> 
> *sigh* I'd have been happy to have a fraction of your talent.


Story of my life, for lots of people.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

iso said:


> Sure! Here's one from when I was 8 years old.


Great! Do you particularly like Beethoven?


----------



## iso (Apr 16, 2017)

I just happened to play Beethoven's pieces better than other composers' pieces. I liked Chopin better, but my interpretations of Chopin aren't as good as my Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

iso said:


> I just happened to play Beethoven's pieces better than other composers' pieces. I liked Chopin better, but my interpretations of Chopin aren't as good as my Beethoven sonatas.


I kind of felt that, your Beethoven is phenomenal!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

iso said:


> I just happened to play Beethoven's pieces better than other composers' pieces. I liked Chopin better, but my interpretations of Chopin aren't as good as my Beethoven sonatas.


Self-knowledge is a very good virtue .


----------

